# Glycine - pronunciation



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

How does one pronounce GLYCINE?

"GLAI-SEEN"

or

"GLEE-SEEN" ?

:think:


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I use the first one... GL"eye" - seen 

Accent on the first syllable


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

"Glee-Seen" is the right way to pronounce it.

But do it as you wish! As long as it sound good to you, it' fine ;-)


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

I always say "gli:si:n" - as in glisseen. And I noticed lots of people say gl"eye"seen.. Just wanted to make sure |>


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to know as I have been saying the name as gl-eye-seen. 

You should have heard my mispronunciation of Lagunare until I heard an AD say it. I was saying La-goo-nair, with the "La" sounding like the first part of laugh. My AD says La-goo-nah-ray. Is that right?


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes; Italian pronunciation would be like that. Laguna (lagoon) -> Lagunare.. As in "amore"; with a strong "R"..

Try saying _Kriegsmarineuhr achtundvierzig_ (KMU 48) instead 

Go here:
http://www.voiceforge.com/demo/

choose "VITTORIA" and type "Lagunare". Then "Play"


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Somewhere in one of the WUS forums or links to manufacturers, I remember a link to a website that has recordings of pronunciations of watch company names.

Here's a Google link to a search result with several websites having watch company name pronunciations:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=watch+name+pronunciations&aq=o&oq=


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

"Incursore" is also Italian, it should be pronounced like this:

In - Cu (like in "Bl*u*e")- R - Soh - Ray (fast with a strong "r")


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

in-kûr`sôr-e -- meaning "Intruder"


----------



## MYK (Dec 22, 2008)

This guy pronounces it Gl-eye-seen?


----------

